# Beast man seige



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

how do Beast men get into a stone walled city? they have no seige engines. i can see them makeing primitve seige engines (Towers, Mantles,Rams Ladders) but that does not help with there a moat or something so how do they break open fortifed citys?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

They have Cyclops which bring bits of magical temple with them to throw.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Really? They're beasts, if they could do breach Empire defences that easily then the Empire would be dead. More like they'd just keep attacking until their dead made a pile of them high enough to be clambered over.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

In most of the stories they normally just attack smaller towns and villages that have weaker defenses.
There was a small bit in one of the White Dwarfs where they put a monster skull on a castle which goaded another monster to attack the castle and destroy it but that presumes a lack of vigilance on the castles defenders.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

No really, they have Giant Cyclops things that throw lumps of magical temples at stuff and eat the souls of wizards.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

remember, they are very close allies to the chaos.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Beastmen are around as serious a threat in the lore as in the game: if they do manage to cause some trouble, its either a Beastlord who knows what hes doing or the opposing force was made up of morons. So Beastmen don't usually get as far as laying siege to more well built fortifications, like a real castle, and when they do they usually take horrendous losses and give up, oooor in the rare case they either use magic or find the most humongus beast they can get their hands on and send it raging against the castle walls. But then you're so fucked its not even worth fighting back.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

they use grapling hooks and latters... and can use seage towers battering rams..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They're as intelligent as humans with the ability to make tools as such. They have allies in the wastes (Daemons, and Chaos Dwarves) who can make them, and they are also as capable at non conventional warfare as skaven. 

And they have Cyclops with dismantled temples which eat wizards and stuff.

For the most part, victory in a seige in history was the stranglehold placed on the surrounding area - it's what forced the defenders of middenheim into battle, and how Boris Todbringer lost his eyes after being forced to clear out the Drakwald.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> they use grapling hooks and latters... and can use seage towers battering rams..


The Beastmen have trouble building a chariot that doesn't fall apart at the first impact, let alone siege ladders and towers. Even their battering ram would be a big tree trunk.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

While I see your point, I do want to stress: It's a fantasy game.

Now, beastmen are clever and malicious animals. Oddly enough, so is mankind.
Beastmen have human like intelligence, just none of the 'finer' and more sophisticated thought processes that we have. Ok, maybe the have them, but they're pretty much ignored. 
_*except the wargor "theodore Q. Pfarthingwhistle" who was beaten to a pulp by bestigors when he tried to instate a mandatory 'top hate & monocle' rule. Thus ending his sophisticated and dapper reign of terror.​_They have the capacity to build things, but granted, they are not of the finest quality. Ungors have pretty deft hands and can build many things. You have to figure, a group that can craft a somewhat effective bow and arrow and chariot can craft some things. But even without this 'crafting caste' there's still things the beastmen COULD do, though primitive.

Let's examine some of the 'traditional sieges' and weaponry. We'll account for even up to the Peloponnesian war. Crude weapons, but totally doable by beastmen standards.

"battering rams". 
essentailly a force exherted on the door to smash it down and open the protected garrison to assault. here are some options.

The lore of a huge beast being lured into smashing the door down by placing a skull on the door.
 Razorgors with a huge tree suspended on them, hurtlign at the door.
 Magic.
 Magic transformation to a chimera/ dragon and smash the door.
 Chariots under a huge tree to act as wheels and smash it.
 
"siege towers"
devices and methods meant to provide access to the invaders to easily scale the walls.

A giant, or other beast, leans a large tree against the wall, so the invaders could run up the incline like a ramp.
 Giant carrying the largest of the bestigors and drop them on the city walls.
 hooks and ropes with knots to provide easy climbing. (easiest of the options)
 chariots roped together and piled by minotaurs/ giants etc to make a makeshift ramp/ tower.

siege.
essentially surrounding the target city/ town/ garrison and forcing them to submit.
Seeing that the Drakenwald surrounds most of the empire and other forests surround brettonia, etc, this is easily done. The forest surrounds most cities and towns, and it's just a matter of shutting down the roads and isolating them. With beastman ambush this is easily done.

Surrounding the towns with vast numbers of gors, ungors, minotaurs and others.
burning the surrounding country side.
staying there in winter and starving them out.
invading during the 'harvest' and denying them supplies, and staying put


.

non traditional.
Wars are not always fought with axe and shield. Other methods are devised.

Disease:
I'm sure that empire towns are rampant with filth and their sewers ( if any) are full of skaven and other pests. Any long siege would see horrible tolls on the enclosed population and defenders.

Ungors firing excrement covered arrows. 
 large monsters hurling diseased bodies over the walls.
 harpies dropping diseased bodies from the skies
 poisoning of wells
 praise to nurgle
 possible mutations? 
 sit and watch as the population succumbs to whatever the illness of the season is. It worked on Athens.

Unrest:

hoping the population turns on themselves.
 there's a lot of cults in the empire...some of them must harbor love for the beasts. 
 create unrest and riots inside, meaning the guard will face inside and out. halving their effectivness and limiting the assistance they could receive.

Now, it IS a fantasy world. so here's some other fantasy options.
( by no means limited to these...just a few)

Monsters carrying large amounts of beastmen in air and over the walls to form a 'strike team' during a siege. 
 Jabberslythe flying in and wreaking havoc on artillery and possible gate.
 Shaman transforming to dragons and tearing down the walls
 luring chaos allies into the frey; war towers, hell-cannons, etc
 harpies carrying the smaller ungors over the wall to help in sieges
 calling on the powers of chaos to create earthquakes and sunder the walls/ defenses.
 'devolving' the guards inside, creating spawns inside the city
 rotting the wood of gates/ rusting iron, with dark magic to make them brittle.
 The brass bull charging the gates
 
really, any of these could work. if several done at once, you're looking at very beleaguered defenders.
Many cities and towns have fallen to beastmen. It's the idea of under estimating which leads to a town falling. Mankind needs to maintain a constant watch and a stronger army to hold their own.

The Warherd does not stop. They don't care for real gains. They wage war to stamp out mankind and see them driven from the earth. They will not stop. Destroy one herd, and another will rise the next season, stronger, smarter...vengeful
Man is the usurper, this is the domain of the *BEAST*.


Mankind shall fall.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

In the beastmen WD, I think it mentioned something about a dozen barn sized razorgor smashing down the gates of this city for Gorthor. Not sure whether this is right though.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Many good points, but I think the best answer is to compare them to real life barbarians, and in those cases, it's half knowing when and how to strike, and half despoiling the surrounding area. Very few cities have ever been self sufficient. Usually they need supplies from the surrounding area in order to survive, and if that's completely destroyed, then the people inside the city will simply starve to death, forcing them to come out and face the opposing army.

History is also full of examples of barbarians finding specific weak points in the city's defenses, and sneaking in through them. The most noteworthy is the fall of Rome, where the German barbarians waited until the dead of winter, when the body of water connected to Rome froze solid, and the barbarians marched straight over it, and caught the whole city by surprise. 

Of course, all the Beastmen would have to do is sneak one or two scouts into the city, to open the gates from the other side. Either that or use the influence of chaos to corrupt some of the guards inside, to encourage them to let them in.

The Beastmen's greatest asset is surprise, and a fortress can't be completely closed off all year round. If it was extremely difficult to break in, more likely than not, I think the Beastmen would leave and return later, when the battle would be far more in their favor.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

> The Beastmen have trouble building a chariot that doesn't fall apart at the first impact, let alone siege ladders and towers. Even their battering ram would be a big tree trunk.


in the book shammon slayer.. the beast men built a elaberate cart that pulled a mega ton monolith... im preaty sure they can build a seige tower if they can move a stone of that size it would take some engineering im sure.


----------

